# Miscarriage



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

Nanny is 1 month early for kidding and I think we're having a miscarriage. She was looking really mellow yesterday morning, then downright uncomfortable last night. She always has a large belly but looked more bloated than normal so we gave her some evoo just to be cautious. This morning she has some drainage from her vulva and is more noisy than usual. (Picture below, put your breakfast down, no one wants to see goat butt in the morning.) No milk drop just FYI. 

Has anyone gone through this before? What should I expect? Going to bring her in so the other goats aren't in the way. 
Thanks,
Nicole


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I can't tell from this, but will hope for your sake that she simply adjusting because I've had them do that and string and be uncomfortable as the babies are getting closer. I would check her ketone levels to see if you have any issues with toxemia. If she's a month out have you given her cd&t and I give multiman 90 but not everybody does that. I wouldn't advise doing it of course when she's not feeling well just a general question. 
It wouldn't hurt to give her some supportive stuff you know whether it's probiotics or be complex. I wonder what @happybleats would suggest.


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I can't tell from this, but will hope for your sake that she simply adjusting because I've had them do that and string and be uncomfortable as the babies are getting closer. I would check her ketone levels to see if you have any issues with toxemia. If she's a month out have you given her cd&t and I give multiman 90 but not everybody does that. I wouldn't advise doing it of course when she's not feeling well just a general question.
> It wouldn't hurt to give her some supportive stuff you know whether it's probiotics or be complex. I wonder what @happybleats would suggest.


Thank you! How do you test for ketones? I'm seeing some blood tests and some urine. Where do you get your test supplies?
Sorry for all the questions this is our first time with a pregnant goat.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hows she acting now? How sure are you of due date? 
Some does will discharge some as babies adjust. Abortion often includes blood or brown goop...hers looks clean? 
At this point it's a watch and see. If aborting.there is no stopping it. I would do b complex as a support and get her temp to be sure mores is not going one famacha check etc. A check up basically. 
You cannget ketone testing strips at any pharmacy. Human grade work. 

Best wishes


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That doesn’t look overly concerning. If she isn’t feeling well though I would go threw the list of checking her. Temp, eyelids, rumen sounds and since she is pregnant I would check ketone levels. Beer and probiotics won’t hurt her even if she is 100% healthy. 
If she is slipping the kids there isn’t anything you can do about it unfortunately. They will be pretty small at a month early and should be easy to push out. Just kinda treat it like a normal delivery and make sure she drops the placenta and keep a eye on any signs of infection. 
If she checks out on temp and everything I would probably either let het out or bring a friend in. You don’t want her totally stressed out because stress can increase her odds of having a miscarriage


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Hows she acting now? How sure are you of due date?
> Some does will discharge some as babies adjust. Abortion often includes blood or brown goop...hers looks clean?
> At this point it's a watch and see. If aborting.there is no stopping it. I would do b complex as a support and get her temp to be sure mores is not going one famacha check etc. A check up basically.
> You cannget ketone testing strips at any pharmacy. Human grade work.
> ...


Thank you. Pretty much what I thought glad to hear it from somebody more experience than I am I have a few years under my belt but you have lots.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

Her temperature is 105.1. She didn't eat anything today when I went to feed. I did put her back out with the other goats because she and the other goats were panicking and I felt like it would be better to have them together. But now my other goats are out sunning themselves and getting warm and she is still sitting in the shed all by herself.
With the new temp information... would you call a vet or do antibiotics at home? If self administered any particular brand.


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Hows she acting now? How sure are you of due date?
> Some does will discharge some as babies adjust. Abortion often includes blood or brown goop...hers looks clean?
> At this point it's a watch and see. If aborting.there is no stopping it. I would do b complex as a support and get her temp to be sure mores is not going one famacha check etc. A check up basically.
> You cannget ketone testing strips at any pharmacy. Human grade work.
> ...


Pretty sure her due date was January 10th, like 99% sure. There is some blood in the discharge and more of it is coming out. I actually see her straining now like she is trying to push.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

If she's trying to push she is likely either in preterm labor or miscarrying. 
I had this happen a few years ago with a doe that got rammed in the stomach. She was struggling to pass the kid until I bounced her. (Put my hands right in front of her udder and push up to feel kids). I hope everything is okay and that I'm wrong.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ☝

Could be miscarriage.

Unless she is prolapsing.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ugh. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree ☝
> 
> Could be miscarriage.
> 
> Unless she is prolapsing.


No visible signs of prolapse.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m sorry things don’t seem to going well for your first kidding experience 😞
I was going to say that I’ve had does have quite a bit of discharge ahead of time and still keep them in full term even when I friend really didn’t think they’d wait that long… but if she is starting to actively push it doesn’t seem good.
With a high temp like that I wonder if she’s already lost them?


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

I ended up calling our vet who is great. Waiting to hear back from her and if she has any suggestions.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Definitely too many symptoms and a high temperature I would have called my vet definitely.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Sending a prayer your way.


----------



## Goats - are - cute!!! (1 mo ago)

sad😢


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Any news?


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Praying for you and your goat .
🙏 🙏 🙏 💚 💚 💚 😘 😘 😘


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

Update: The vet gave us some antibiotics for the fever and we are going to see how she does overnight. She is still pushing occasionally like she is in labor and vaginal fluid is still pink. We are thinking she might be miscarrying due to infection but too early to tell. If she is still pushing tomorrow we are going to ultrasound to see if there are any little heartbeats in there. If not, then we'll help her along with the process of getting any stillborns out. I think my mama will make it but really heavy hearts at our farm tonight.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Glad the vet came out. Poor mama. Sending good thoughts and ((hugs))


Best wishes


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Expedition Stevens said:


> Update: The vet gave us some antibiotics for the fever and we are going to see how she does overnight. She is still pushing occasionally like she is in labor and vaginal fluid is still pink. We are thinking she might be miscarrying due to infection but too early to tell. If she is still pushing tomorrow we are going to ultrasound to see if there are any little heartbeats in there. If not, then we'll help her along with the process of getting any stillborns out. I think my mama will make it but really heavy hearts at our farm tonight.


The joys and sorrows of the life. hoping it all works out but at least that your doe makes it.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

🙏 😘 💚


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I hope for the best outcome possible for you… positive thoughts your way


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I hope the length before the reply means good things are happening that they're able to help stabilize her and not the opposite with the corresponding heartache.


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

Vets coming in 45 min to see if we still have heartbeats. Mama has way more energy after antibiotics and fever reducing meds last night. She ate an apple and oats this morning but won't touch the hay yet. Keep your fingers crossed. I'll keep you all posted on what she finds.🤞🙏


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent 🙏


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Come on babies. Hang in there.


----------



## Brooklynn J. (4 mo ago)

Hope the babies are ok 😢


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

Update: Well, ultrasound was not 100% conclusive but it looks like we are not getting kids from her this go around. Prerty sure there is 1 baby inside but no movement and we weren't able to get a heartbeat but also not able to fully visualize the heart. There does appear to be low fluid volume in the uterus which would coordinate with fluid draining yesterday. Her cervix is closed so now we can't do much, just have to wait and hope that she can pass the stillborn sooner than later. 
Her temperature is back to normal today and she is eating apples and oats, some grass but not interested in hay yet. But more energy and up and walking around. We will continue to check temp daily and give NSAIDs to keep it down with another dose of antibiotics in a few days. Sad for my mama but grateful that she is looking better.
Thanks for all the support. This group is always so helpful! Don't know what I'd do without y'all. ❤


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If the baby has passed I would think it needs to come out so it doesn’t keep causing a infection. There are drugs to induce her and cause her cervix to open and make her go into labor. Or is your vet just playing it safe just in case the baby is still alive?


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

Jessica84 said:


> If the baby has passed I would think it needs to come out so it doesn’t keep causing a infection. There are drugs to induce her and cause her cervix to open and make her go into labor. Or is your vet just playing it safe just in case the baby is still alive?



Playing it safe as the US was not 100% inclusive and cervix is closed. We are doing daily temp checks and keeping a close eye on her. She plans on giving oxytocin (hoping I remember correctly) if nothing has passed by her due date.


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

Expedition Stevens said:


> Playing it safe as the US was not 100% inclusive and cervix is closed. We are doing daily temp checks and keeping a close eye on her. She plans on giving oxytocin (hoping I remember correctly) if nothing has passed by her due date.


"Conclusive" not inclusive. Autotext gets me again🙃


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Wishing for the best- if your vet is holding out hope I guess we can too! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Expedition Stevens said:


> Update: Well, ultrasound was not 100% conclusive but it looks like we are not getting kids from her this go around. Prerty sure there is 1 baby inside but no movement and we weren't able to get a heartbeat but also not able to fully visualize the heart. There does appear to be low fluid volume in the uterus which would coordinate with fluid draining yesterday. Her cervix is closed so now we can't do much, just have to wait and hope that she can pass the stillborn sooner than later.
> Her temperature is back to normal today and she is eating apples and oats, some grass but not interested in hay yet. But more energy and up and walking around. We will continue to check temp daily and give NSAIDs to keep it down with another dose of antibiotics in a few days. Sad for my mama but grateful that she is looking better.
> Thanks for all the support. This group is always so helpful! Don't know what I'd do without y'all. ❤


Still praying for you and mama. That she has no problem passing her little angel to the Lord's herd. 🙏 🙏 💚 💚


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Expedition Stevens said:


> Playing it safe as the US was not 100% inclusive and cervix is closed. We are doing daily temp checks and keeping a close eye on her. She plans on giving oxytocin (hoping I remember correctly) if nothing has passed by her due date.


Definitely keep a good eye on her you don't want her going septic.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Expedition Stevens said:


> Playing it safe as the US was not 100% inclusive and cervix is closed. We are doing daily temp checks and keeping a close eye on her. She plans on giving oxytocin (hoping I remember correctly) if nothing has passed by her due date.


Ok I was just curious about that


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers 🙏


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

Nanny update: well, Nanny is back to not eating, there is still a lot of fluid leaking from her vulva and she is making a lot of noise and looking distressed but her temp has stayed down. With all signs really pointing to the fact that this baby is not alive we were hoping that she might pass it on her own but that does not appear to be the case and her cervix is still closed. So we are going to try to induce tonight with Lutalyse and hope we can manually stimulate the cervix to open. We were also going to give her some liquid douse nutrition since she hasn't eaten much in almost three days.
It will just be me and my hubby, and no vet on site so if anybody has any things to look out for or to be aware of please let me know. Or should we wait a few days to see if she helps pass it on her own since her fever is controlled? Or 3rd or 4th options that I haven't thought of yet because I'm not aware of them?
My vet says C-section is far too risky in this scenario due to overall chance of abdominal infection after surgery. Or other option is to keep mom stable from infection control and wait for the baby to just kind of rot and come out on its own which is also super risky. We are kind of feeling like our hands are tied because her cervix is closed.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Is there any foul smell in the discharge? I would elect to induce as well. It can take 36 hours before good labor begins I beleive. I wouldnt intervene too soon. Give stuff time to work. I have never induced so hopfully some one with personal experience will pop on.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Ditto on induction… and I would start penicillin once she delivers. So sad… sorry you are going through this.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

I had almost the same thing happen to my doe. We never checked her temp, so I don't know about that. She labored on and off for four days, but then she passed the kid and recovered from there.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Once you give her the lute, wait a few hours. Once you can see the contractions, glove up. Use a lubricant and gentle press her cervix in a circular direction. You can actually feel it dialate. When you feel it expand ,gently rub to open it further. This will help her open up to pass the baby and placenta.
Please give her some warm molasses water, when she is finished. This gives her system a little boost.


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

Thank you everyone. Will Lutalyse tonight with gentle circular cervix massage. Give nutrition via douse if she won't drink/eat on her own. Then I'll have to do the hardest thing which is be patient and continue to monitor.


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

goatblessings said:


> Ditto on induction… and I would start penicillin once she delivers. So sad… sorry you are going through this.


Currently on antibiotics from vet with next round tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Is there any foul smell in the discharge? I would elect to induce as well. It can take 36 hours before good labor begins I beleive. I wouldnt intervene too soon. Give stuff time to work. I have never induced so hopfully some one with personal experience will pop on.


Not super foul smell but some blood and a little brown opaque. When the vet checked her the speculum came out with milky yellow discharge.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ugh...Brown opaque can mean babies are dead. I have seen it turn greyish brown as well. Can you post a picture of recent discharge


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Expedition Stevens said:


> Thank you everyone. Will Lutalyse tonight with gentle circular cervix massage. Give nutrition via douse if she won't drink/eat on her own. Then I'll have to do the hardest thing which is be patient and continue to monitor.


Prayers for everyone and for patience. 🙏 🙏 💚 💚 😘😘. Remember this baby is already in the Lord's herd.


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Ugh...Brown opaque can mean babies are dead. I have seen it turn greyish brown as well. Can you post a picture of recent discharge


 See update below.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Expedition Stevens said:


> See update below.


I don't see an update?


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

Update. We got some fluid nutrients in her without much fuss. Gave her a pain med shot and Lutalyse. I went right to work in plans to give cervix massage and as soon as I got there she was more dilated than yesterday but not much and little feet were palpable. I felt so much relief with this because there is no way the med could have worked in 1 minute and I feel better knowing that she was already working towards passing the baby on her own. We are slowly helping it come out. Two little legs have come out already. We gave her and us a little break and are heading back out soon. Our plan is to just go slow and gentle. Not the outcome we were hoping for with the pregnancy but I am happy to find out that this baby was not viable for probably a long time. Mama is doing her work and pushing hard. Fingers crossed we are going to have a long night in front of us.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Again, I’m so sorry for you to have to experience this. I also think it’s good she was getting ready to get things going on her own so the meds are working with her body.
Keep track of body parts. You do t want anything left behind.
Good luck… watch for placenta as well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe..you are a gentle helper. ((Hugs) I'm sorry for the out come of the kids but glad mom is doing well with it. 
Once she is done..I would recommend doing a warm vinegar /water flush. If you have access to quality essential oils..uou can add tea tree and lavender. Flush until fluid comes out fairly clean. You can use a large syringe (no needle) a feeding tube and syringe set up, even a clean sterile hair dye bottle can work.


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Awe..you are a gentle helper. ((Hugs) I'm sorry for the out come of the kids but glad mom is doing well with it.
> Once she is done..I would recommend doing a warm vinegar /water flush. If you have access to quality essential oils..uou can add tea tree and lavender. Flush until fluid comes out fairly clean. You can use a large syringe (no needle) a feeding tube and syringe set up, even a clean sterile hair dye bottle can work.


Should the flush be done after the placenta comes out? Before?


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

So sorry. But glad you're doing everything you can for Mama. For future reference if you don't have a doe dilating and the cervix is not opening you can give calcium a large dose than like a normal or alternately put on a glove and put some utilize directly on your glove and rub that on the cervix while you're rubbing it since that's naturally part of what stimulates that anyway it will loosen it up. I think the last time I did it took like 15 minutes. that's good to know even in a labor situation or a does not dilating enough or you need to help. My friend had me do that one time when I couldn't get a kid that she couldn't get out either it just seemed like there wasn't enough room and aside from talking me through how to manipulate a little bit she had me do that in that situation also to help open things up as much as possible.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Expedition Stevens said:


> Should the flush be done after the placenta comes out? Before?


After the kid(s) and placenta(s) are passed and she is finished delivering. The placenta(s) will come, hopefully easily, a little while after the kid(s) and shouldn't ever be pulled out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..after she's all done ..^^^


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would probably flush her now while the cervix is open. The placenta may come out in pieces.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I hope that your night went as well as could be expected and that your lady is doing okay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, reach in and get all pieces out of there.

I wouldn’t wait too long and take breaks like that.
The reason being, she will only stay open for so long. I find by 6 hours after labor begins, they are closing up, then you won’t be able to go in or flush her out well not being open.

I would flush her before and after afterbirth drops out.

She will also need to be on antibiotics for a week or more depending.

If she is selenium deficient, give her some Bo-Se, to help the afterbirth come out. If deficient, she will hold it.
Giving a low dose helps in that case.
If she isn’t deficient, a calcium boost may help. And a shot of Oxytocin while open, will help her contract and get it out.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

How are things?


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Expedition Stevens said:


> Update. We got some fluid nutrients in her without much fuss. Gave her a pain med shot and Lutalyse. I went right to work in plans to give cervix massage and as soon as I got there she was more dilated than yesterday but not much and little feet were palpable. I felt so much relief with this because there is no way the med could have worked in 1 minute and I feel better knowing that she was already working towards passing the baby on her own. We are slowly helping it come out. Two little legs have come out already. We gave her and us a little break and are heading back out soon. Our plan is to just go slow and gentle. Not the outcome we were hoping for with the pregnancy but I am happy to find out that this baby was not viable for probably a long time. Mama is doing her work and pushing hard. Fingers crossed we are going to have a long night in front of us.


🙏 🙏 💚 💚 😢


BV Farms said:


> How are things?


How is everyone doing?
Please let us know when you get a chance. 💚 💕


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I always wait to flush until they are done..unless placenta breaks away in pieces and flushing helps rinse them all out.


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

Well y'all I wish I had better news to report. The vet just left and the baby is still in there. The cervix opened up a little bit last night and we were able to get two legs out but her pelvic opening would not widen and we couldn't get more than just a few fingers in. The cervix is now shut down again and we can't give oxytocin to make the uterus contract while the cervix is closed because it can tear the uterus. C-section is too risky due to the fetus most likely being the cause of infection.
So now we wait. We will monitor her temperature daily. We just gave her another round of antibiotics. She is eating apples and blackberry leaves, basically treats, but not back on hay yet, so we are feeding her nutritional supplement with molasses in it every 4 to 6 hours via syringe. Our vet has given us a very large bottle of lubricant and said that at the first sign of anything coming out to flush with the lubricant and try to help pull things out.
When all of this is over which hopefully will be sooner than later, I will let you know the outcome. I'm hoping for a happy healthy Nanny asap. Thanks for all the support and advice. It has helped so much!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm so sorry this is happening. Virtual hugs to you, yours and the Nanny.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

I'm so sorry. I still have everyone in my prayers day and night. 🙏 🙏 💚 💕 😘 😘


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent 🙏


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How are you? Hows your doe doing? Just concerned about you.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Please let us know. 💚 😘 🙏


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝🤗


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

@Expedition Stevens. Hows your doe?


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

Sorry for the slow update, it's been quite a week. Things were looking better the last few days and she was eating hat again and off supplemental feeding. Then we woke up to her acting drunk today. No fever (temp 101.5) and she has been off pain meds for days. Gave her an oral B complex about 3 days ago. Baby is still not coming out.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Oral b complex is not good. Injectable b complex is what helps . Their metabolism is to fast and the oral b complex doesn't stay in their system long enough to do any good.
I'm appalled that the Vet hasn't done more for her. That baby has to come out. It's very bad for your doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get straight thiamine RX or fortified vit complex, it has 100 mg thiamine in it, 6 cc’s per 100lbs every 4 to 6 hours, give the injectable nothing else will work. She may have polio or listeria.
Can you get penG?

I would get a vet involved.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Any discharge? Foul smell? Definitely start thiamine. I recommend 500mg of thiamine every 6 hours. 
I tmwould get her to the vet first thing tomorrow. The dead body can Intoduce toxins to her.


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

So I'm working out of town all day today but my husband is home and I'm getting this information from him, so the second hand information is only so good but...
He found an injectable B. Says she is walking normal now and still eating but he has not administered the injection yet. Still no fever. He said during pelvic exam that he could feel something but that she's still not dilating enough that he can actually get in there to pull a baby out. He has called the vet and the vet is wondering if possibly the baby is starting to come out and pushing on nerves or something possibly which would explain the intermittent drunken walking. She has been having vaginal leakage since this all started but it is started to slow down and can be less watery now and more brownish pink goop. No smell from the discharge though.
We can definitely do the B injections. I just don't know what more we or the vet can do to get this baby out of her if she isn't dilating and meds that should cause dilation aren't letting her dilate. I don't really see any way to get this baby out of her.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Expedition Stevens said:


> So I'm working out of town all day today but my husband is home and I'm getting this information from him, so the second hand information is only so good but...
> He found an injectable B. Says she is walking normal now and still eating but he has not administered the injection yet. Still no fever. He said during pelvic exam that he could feel something but that she's still not dilating enough that he can actually get in there to pull a baby out. He has called the vet and the vet is wondering if possibly the baby is starting to come out and pushing on nerves or something possibly which would explain the intermittent drunken walking. She has been having vaginal leakage since this all started but it is started to slow down and can be less watery now and more brownish pink goop. No smell from the discharge though.
> We can definitely do the B injections. I just don't know what more we or the vet can do to get this baby out of her if she isn't dilating and meds that should cause dilation aren't letting her dilate. I don't really see any way to get this baby out of her.


There is but it depends if your vet does it. I don't want to offend anyone reading this. So if you want to know leave me a conversation message. Just for you.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Brownish is more than likely decaying sludge. It's possible the nerve is being pushed or could also be infection entering the nerves from the dead baby. 

Best wishes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

She needs a vet sooner than tomorrow.
🙏


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

Update: well last night was a long one. After having weird drunken motions early in the morning yesterday she started walking normal and acting normal later in the day. And she was eating. My husband went out after dark to do a final check to find her laying out in the field away from the other goats without cover and unable to get up. She was tipping her head back (stargazing) but on her side and would thrash around if she tried to move, had foam at her mouth, breathing heavy and not really making eye contact with us. Her temperature was 99 at that point it is 100.3 this morning. We have been giving thiamine every 4 hours and gave her a shot of banamine last night.
Fast forward to this morning, she is making eye contact and talking to us a little bit, no weird head extension, unable to stand on her own but able to sit up on her own. The vet confirms the results are consistent with polio so at least we have a diagnosis. We are getting her up every time we give her an injection and helping her stand for a bit and keeping her under a heat lamp. We will continue thiamine injections every 4 hours and banamine this morning and see how she does by the end of the day. Our vet is hopeful that progress from last night means that she might pull through. Still no baby.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Expedition Stevens said:


> Update: well last night was a long one. After having weird drunken motions early in the morning yesterday she started walking normal and acting normal later in the day. And she was eating. My husband went out after dark to do a final check to find her laying out in the field away from the other goats without cover and unable to get up. She was tipping her head back (stargazing) but on her side and would thrash around if she tried to move, had foam at her mouth, breathing heavy and not really making eye contact with us. Her temperature was 99 at that point it is 100.3 this morning. We have been giving thiamine every 4 hours and gave her a shot of banamine last night.
> Fast forward to this morning, she is making eye contact and talking to us a little bit, no weird head extension, unable to stand on her own but able to sit up on her own. The vet confirms the results are consistent with polio so at least we have a diagnosis. We are getting her up every time we give her an injection and helping her stand for a bit and keeping her under a heat lamp. We will continue thiamine injections every 4 hours and banamine this morning and see how she does by the end of the day. Our vet is hopeful that progress from last night means that she might pull through. Still no baby.


Good . Did you ever confirm her pregnancy. Blood test or ultrasound? Glad she is doing 
better this morning. 🙏 🙏 💚 💚 😘


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

Yes, ultrasound. She also didn't goback in heat for 3+ months after being with the buck.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

This is been a stressful situation for her and you. Can the vet retry the lute with some oxytocin once she starts dilating? The baby could be toxic causing the polio. It's been dead for a while, it really needs to come out.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Yeah does the vet have any other ideas to get the baby out? Seems like if they can’t do that these other issues will keep coming up.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Second all the above.. baby needs to come out - now. Risk of infection is high along with other things. Try to make a plan with them to get it out. Personally I would be over the moon mad at my vet for letting her retain a dead kid this long and risk my doe.


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

Our vet is just a sad about this as we are. She has seen our farm many times and has helped our animals a lot. The only option we have to get the baby out is a C-section which in her condition and given the septic conditions of the uterus is almost a guarantee that she will go septic according to what the vet has seen in situations like this before. (She has seen uteruses literally crumble once she opened them up because they were so friable.) It is an absolute last option and our vet feels that it would almost be more humane to put her down given the results she has seen in similar situations. We have tried inducing with Lutalyse and she did not dilate. In her current condition having her try to induce again is not safe. We have asked our vet about the old school, as I like to call it dirty dancing, abortion. Again, given that her cervix is completely shut down there isn't much we can do to actually get anything out even if we kind of cut the baby up per the vet.
All of us, our vet included agree that getting that baby out is priority. She has seen goats eventually pass the baby as it rots out and has said that that has been a more optimal outcome for the goats she has seen. So we all made the choice to try the least dangerous route with the best of intentions.
The day before yesterday she was eating, temperature was controlled, and we were set for monitoring and getting the baby out as soon as dilation occurred. Polio has added a terrible addition to her scenario.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Expedition Stevens said:


> Our vet is just a sad about this as we are. She has seen our farm many times and has helped our animals a lot. The only option we have to get the baby out is a C-section which in her condition and given the septic conditions of the uterus is almost a guarantee that she will go septic according to what the vet has seen in situations like this before. (She has seen uteruses literally crumble once she opened them up because they were so friable.) It is an absolute last option and our vet feels that it would almost be more humane to put her down given the results she has seen in similar situations. We have tried inducing with Lutalyse and she did not dilate. In her current condition having her try to induce again is not safe. We have asked our vet about the old school, as I like to call it dirty dancing, abortion. Again, given that her cervix is completely shut down there isn't much we can do to actually get anything out even if we kind of cut the baby up per the vet.
> All of us, our vet included agree that getting that baby out is priority. She has seen goats eventually pass the baby as it rots out and has said that that has been a more optimal outcome for the goats she has seen. So we all made the choice to try the least dangerous route with the best of intentions.
> The day before yesterday she was eating, temperature was controlled, and we were set for monitoring and getting the baby out as soon as dilation occurred. Polio has added a terrible addition to her scenario.


Thanks for being willing to put this out there, I’m sorry this is happening to you and sending all the positive vibes I can to the best possible outcome for your doe.


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

We really appreciate everyone's support and suggestions. Everything you have suggested our vet has brought up as well and discussed the pros and cons with us. I work in healthcare (helpful in animal care but not even remotelythe same skill set🙃) and my hubby and I are also a reiki practitioners. From my western medical brain I try to make the best treatment plans for my patients, I'm not perfect, but I do my best, I know our vet is the same. From my reiki background, I know there is a lot I can't explain or control, this mama's weird cervix seems to be one of those things.
Keep the suggestions coming, we are warm and welcoming to them and take them with the love intended. Just thought I'd add the explanation above since a lot of emphasis is being put on getting the baby out and wanted to let people know the details on the progress and options we have considered related to that. This group is great and your support has honestly been a blessing these last few days.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Expedition Stevens said:


> Yes, ultrasound. She also didn't goback in heat for 3+ months after being with the buck.





Expedition Stevens said:


> We really appreciate everyone's support and suggestions. Everything you have suggested our vet has brought up as well and discussed the pros and cons with us. I work in healthcare (helpful in animal care but not even remotelythe same skill set🙃) and my hubby and I are also a reiki practitioners. From my western medical brain I try to make the best treatment plans for my patients, I'm not perfect, but I do my best, I know our vet is the same. From my reiki background, I know there is a lot I can't explain or control, this mama's weird cervix seems to be one of those things.
> Keep the suggestions coming, we are warm and welcoming to them and take them with the love intended. Just thought I'd add the explanation above since a lot of emphasis is being put on getting the baby out and wanted to let people know the details on the progress and options we have considered related to that. This group is great and your support has honestly been a blessing these last few days.


Man I hate it when all I can really do is pray. But I've got you. 🙏 🙏 💚 💚 💚


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏🤗


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

I am praying for y'all as well. I am so surprised to hear of a scenario where even embryotomy, which is generally the last resort, is not even a possibility. But she has come this far with you supporting her! Hopefully she will come through this.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝🤗


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Any updates? How is she doing?


----------



## Expedition Stevens (Apr 14, 2020)

Update: Nanny didn't make it. She gave me the look, she knew it was time. We had the vet come out to euthanize yesterday and we burried her this morning. 💗💔 
Sorry this update is so late, I actually wrote an update to let the team here know but apparently forgot to hit the post reply button. (I'm not techy at best of times, and now is definitely not my best.) Thanks for all the support. I appreciate all of you. 
I'll make sure to post pics of our other babies expected in March/April to balance out the vibes. 🤗


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

I'm so terribly sorry. They are both in the Lord's herd now. I've been praying I will continue to pray for comfort and healing for you. 🙏 🙏 💚 💚 😘 😘


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm so sorry 😞 I pray you have some peace and comfort.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. Sounds like you did the right thing for her.((hugs))


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m so very sorry for your loss. You did everything you could and you let her pass in peace. Huge hugs my friend


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im sorry for your loss. And some of us are not tech savy too. Sending prayers! 🛐


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m so sorry she didn’t pull thru for you 😕
I’m glad she’s no longer feeling badly tho.
Wishing you much better luck for the rest of your season! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry 😢


----------



## Brooklynn J. (4 mo ago)

Agree with @happybleats 😢


----------

